# Puppy biting children's clothes



## LBenham (Aug 12, 2008)

I really have got to the end of my tether. My 13 week old puppy is constantly biting at my childrens clothes and putting holes in them. I tell the children to stand still when she does this and not to pull as it makes the holes bigger. Its also becoming a habit with our own clothes. Any ideas on how to stop this bad habit???


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a common problem as they see clothes as a swinging play thing to hold on to have you tried to switch the attention on to a toy instead and when the puppy releases the clothes reward . Distraction is good for breaking a habit. Has your pup got its own soft toy to play with .


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you need also to say a stern NO, when your pup does it.


----------



## LBenham (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, my puppy has lots of toys and we have tried the distraction of a toy but when she has got my clothes I can't move without dragging her aswell. We also say a firm NO but she still wont let go!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Holes in clothes and puppies are common. Me and my family have more holes in our clothes than a pg tip tea bag. We look like ragamuffins.

We have been teaching our puppy to sit round the kids and be calm (which she is getting) as we want her nice and calm.

No and toys are the way to go.


----------



## LBenham (Aug 12, 2008)

We always seem to be wearing old clothes so we don't ruin the nice ones but I want to feel abit glam sometimes!! As long as there is a light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

This sounds like a bit of a game to her... She needs to learn no and down.. This is prob the reason some breeders and charities don't let people with young children have puppies... 

I am sure you will get through this.. And I am sure you will get lots of good advice and support on here.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

LBenham said:


> I really have got to the end of my tether. My 13 week old puppy is constantly biting at my childrens clothes and putting holes in them. I tell the children to stand still when she does this and not to pull as it makes the holes bigger. Its also becoming a habit with our own clothes. Any ideas on how to stop this bad habit???


Hi,

You might find this post interesting:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/13848-bad-biting-puppy-2.html#post282696

Which is on this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/13848-bad-biting-puppy.html

Although in your case there is a slight complication in that you first have to release your puppy's mouth from your clothes. 

Personally I would do this with my hands in a calm, friendly, gentle, but matter of fat (fact even), way, then leave the room.

If you don't feel okay doing this then try gently touching your puppy on one of her back legs, (do your best to not let her see you do this), she should release her mouth and turn round to look, as soon as she releases her mouth, leave the room.

Do remember though that as she bites say 'ouch' in a sharp loud tone of voice.

Your children should say 'ouch' too but you should do the rest, but have the children leave the room too.

Other than this do as suggested in the link and repeat as necessary.

Hope this helps


----------



## Lizzie-1992 (Sep 15, 2008)

You have to scream with a really loud pitch scream, and then turn round and ignore your dog. My dog did this, and this method worked after about 2 times.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I suggest you teach your children to train the pup. I don't care if I get slated for this one but our little grandson almost 2 years now has been given our dog commands from as soon as he could walk.

Its a game for our grandson and Duke gets the treat. 

"No" command is stop what you are doing
"Sit" obvious
"Way" go away and leave me alone.

All commands are said with a signal: -

No point a finger.
Sit all fingers touching thumb (as if holding a treat)
Way a big sweeping arm movement

Simple basic commands that have worked for us. The two are never left together unsupervised.

Sue


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Oscar (15 weeks) does this and it drives me up the wall. He's put holes in my work clothes! Their teeth are sharp, so they do hang on and you end up dragging them with you. I release Oscar's mouth by the jaw gently. It doesn't hurt. Sometimes their teeth just get caught. Once released, I get down to his level and hold his collar down to encourage him not to jump up. Again, it doesn't hurt. I just slip a thumb in the collar and get down on the floor. I give him a toy to play with and then lots of praise. If he continues and is in one of his very playful moods, I move rooms and close the door for a minute or so. I leave him in the kitchen as it's safe. He usually whines then goes and finds a toy. Then, I go back to him and we play together. Being ignored is the worst thing so he usually (!) doesn't start biting my clothes again.


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok well i would not scream at the dog, i would tell him NO but like you mean it and dont smack the dog but push him down from the children and tell him NO at the same time, if he will not stop put him in the kitchen and leave him for a few mins when he comes back in to the room if he starts again tell him no and put him in the kitchen again he will soon learn good luck


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I suggest you teach your children to train the pup. I don't care if I get slated for this one but our little grandson almost 2 years now has been given our dog commands from as soon as he could walk.


No slating from me as we also get our two Grandkids to give Toffee commands , he always obeys them , infact since we started teaching them to command him he has stopped 'herding' them , so no more holey clothes here


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

At Lilys puppy school we are taught how to handle your dog in terms of grooming and also caring for your dog. And one part is checking your pups teeth. When checking their teeth touch them with your fingers. This apparently helps them to calm down with the play biting.


Funny enough my Lily hardly bites at all now - infact I think she just does my Mum (must like old blood lol)


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

Maya is a nitemare for this aswell.......dressing gown cords and socks as you try to put them on are a particular favourite....shes never made holes yet! I say no firmly everytime and she has a basket full of toys but we havent conquered it just yet!


----------



## Swish (Sep 18, 2008)

Dogs have prey drives which will initiate them to chase ANYTHING, they were bred for centuries to chase and hold on to prey for us, so chasing the bit of clothing that flaps about is always fair game in their eyes. Unfortunately for them, its costly in our eyes.

Bite inhibition should do the trick, when a puppy bites too hard, the receipient usually lets out a noise that signals pain. Usually taught by his siblings in the litter when play gets a bit too rough.

Instead of making it a stern NOOO or even yelling, just do a quick sharp 'ouch!' or shriek as if you were in pain. If the pup has learnt proper social skills from his early life, he should let go cos he knows its hurting. You have to obviously do this without any laughter or smiling as this will just encourage him that its just a game.

If that does not work (then it may be a sign that bite inhibition needs to be taught), then you can always gently prise his jaws open with your fingers and set your jumper free. Don't tempt him with a treat to let go either, as this will only encourage him.

If that still doesn't work, get someone to squirt water at the back of his head when he is biting clothes, he'll soon learn that biting clothes = water squirted at the back of head and he'll quickly catch on.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Mese said:


> No slating from me as we also get our two Grandkids to give Toffee commands , he always obeys them , infact since we started teaching them to command him he has stopped 'herding' them , so no more holey clothes here


Thanks I think it has helped the bonding between them and they both enjoy it, Jack loves to give Duke pieces of cheese. Even throwing a doggy toy and Duke bringing it back, gets our grandson really excited. Basically they play together in a positive way.

Sue


----------

